# First bear



## HorseFaller (Aug 5, 2012)

So I been hunting bear for awhile, hard not just now and then. My old rifle I had no confidence in. I have had plenty of missed shots. I just cant hit anything but paper with it. So i bought a new one on aug 3, which is the third day of bear season here. Today aug 5 I shoot my first bear. Not a biggin but a first all the same. 

View attachment 247501


----------



## HorseFaller (Aug 5, 2012)

Here's another of it draped over an old log. 
View attachment 247511


----------



## crowbuster (Aug 5, 2012)

Nice job. What gun you go with?


----------



## HorseFaller (Aug 5, 2012)

crowbuster said:


> Nice job. What gun you go with?



Savage axis in 30-06 with a bushnell 3x9. I only use a rifle for bear. But with so many misses on record, I thought maybe I'm not meant to shoot guns. Lol changed that today.


----------

